
Tornadoes and storms hit US south - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/12/us-weather-tornado-louisiana-texas-mississippi-storms
======
samizdis
> “Do not let the virus prevent you from seeking shelter in a tornado,”

\- American Meteorological Society.

